# A Present Left In My Driveway This Morning



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like there is plenty of room in your truck bed for him in case he comes back. That would be a whole lot of jerky.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! big dogs in your neighborhood ..eh?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> wow! big dogs in your neighborhood ..eh?


 I am glad it wasn't a Hippo..... but now that you mention it there are a few Great Danes in the neighborhood......

Hmmmm


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> It looks like there is plenty of room in your truck bed for him in case he comes back. That would be a whole lot of jerky.


 you betcha!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

That moose was there a long time admiring your Ford F-350....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Might want to consider changing your truck's diet!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Right! A little less Chevy And Dodge may clean things right up! Yup gotta back off of the junk food I guess!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It was the moose's judgement of the Ford...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> It was the moose's judgement of the Ford...


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Right! A little less Chevy And Dodge may clean things right up! Yup gotta back off of the junk food I guess!


I can't believe that this guys driving a Tundra and you pass up the opportunity and jump on the Chevy & Dodge boys.....I can even see rice in it......now that is a bunch of "what the MOOSE left ya".....I'm all for the jerky though!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The following link has adult content.

Please use headphones or be out of ear shot of those with sensitive ear.

Tetes a Claques - The Moose

If anybody becomes offended I will take this down but it is funny.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

LaydBack said:


> Right! A little less Chevy And Dodge may clean things right up! Yup gotta back off of the junk food I guess!


I can't believe that this guys driving a Tundra and you pass up the opportunity and jump on the Chevy & Dodge boys.....I can even see rice in it......now that is a bunch of "what the MOOSE left ya".....I'm all for the jerky though!
[/quote]
My Tundra was built in Texas by All American Texans. My new Dodge Ram will have been built in Mexico. Better?

Get ready to close this one Andy.....


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Right! A little less Chevy And Dodge may clean things right up! Yup gotta back off of the junk food I guess!


I can't believe that this guys driving a Tundra and you pass up the opportunity and jump on the Chevy & Dodge boys.....I can even see rice in it......now that is a bunch of "what the MOOSE left ya".....I'm all for the jerky though!
[/quote]
My Tundra was built in Texas by All American Texans. My new Dodge Ram will have been built in Mexico. Better?

Get ready to close this one Andy.....
[/quote]
No need to close it.....I was just giving the Ford guy trouble.......I've already seen posts about your new truck, nothing personal, buy what you like.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

LaydBack said:


> Right! A little less Chevy And Dodge may clean things right up! Yup gotta back off of the junk food I guess!


I can't believe that this guys driving a Tundra and you pass up the opportunity and jump on the Chevy & Dodge boys.....I can even see rice in it......now that is a bunch of "what the MOOSE left ya".....I'm all for the jerky though!
[/quote]
My Tundra was built in Texas by All American Texans. My new Dodge Ram will have been built in Mexico. Better?

Get ready to close this one Andy.....
[/quote]
No need to close it.....I was just giving the Ford guy trouble.......I've already seen posts about your new truck, nothing personal, buy what you like.
[/quote]

Eeehhh the Tundra wasnt worth mentioning......

GENERAL QUARTERS....GENERAL QUARTERS! MAN YOUR BATTLE STATIONS!!!

DUCK!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I gave up on the Big Three in the early to mid 1990's. We've been driving Toyota, Honda, Acura etc. since that time. Now, however I'm really impressed with the quality and look of the "domestic" trucks. Totally excited about the new Ram, then I looked at the bottom of the window sticker and I see "Final Point of Assembly, Saltillo, Mexico".







I guess in today's "global economy", there's just no escaping the fact that stuff is manufactured everywhere. I do know that in the last 6 months, my Tundra has given me every bit of trouble that I had with the domestic brands many years ago. Just ask my brother-in-law who works for Toyota Corporate how happy I am about that....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well your right. As much as everyone loves to pick on one another about a brand, they are machines. They don't last forever and sooner or later stuff is going to break. It is just the way it is. Each brand has its strong points and thier owners are quick to tout them. As it should be.

So when i say that i can push a dodge, while dragging a chevy with a toyota in the bed...its just pure love.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> So when i say that i can push a dodge, while dragging a chevy with a toyota in the bed...its just pure love.


pure love of FORDs !









no need to close anything down, there is plenty of love to go around.

my dad's 2004.5 5.9L 2500 was assembled in mexico, so they have been doing it a long time....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The following link has adult content.
> 
> Please use headphones or be out of ear shot of those with sensitive ear.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> So when i say that i can push a dodge, while dragging a chevy with a toyota in the bed...its just pure love.


It's been said before.....love is blind.

When it comes to Fords, blindness is required.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't matter what brand of truck! Don't want that long legged sucker comming through the front windshield when out RV'ing!! M.V.


----------

